
Good Code Depends on Good Names - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/good-code-depends-on-good-names/
======
pattrn
This is my first blog post relating to software design. It talks about how
naming and design go hand in hand, and about how readability takes priority
over design. I'm aware that there are some pretty strong opinions out there,
so fire away. What do you think?

~~~
maximp
> Holy side effects, batman.

I opened this post in a tab last week, and have been pushing back reading it
for days. Finally read it today, and wanted to say - thank you! Your writing
is clear and flows well, and I learned a bit of new stuff and got some great
reminders/ideas about naming conventions. Looking forward to exploring the
rest of your blog!

------
tdehollain
This is a good reminder. I'll send it to my colleagues who seem to think that
the more expert you are (or want to look) the more cryptic your variables have
to be.

PS: there's an ugly "it's you're problem" in bold towards the beginning

~~~
pattrn
That's incredibly embarrassing. Thank you for pointing it out! I wrote this
post while going through a bad head cold, so I'm afraid I missed quite a few
typos and errors of that sort. Hopefully that's the last one.

